# 18. Bexbacher MTB-Tour am 7. August 2016



## RV-Blitz-Oberbe (13. Juni 2016)

unsere neuen Strecken rund um den Höcherberg: 

leichte Einsteigertour: 26km mit 360hm
kleine Runde: 31km mit 480hm
Fitnesstour: 47km mit 950hm
Große Runde: 81km mit 1950hm

Startzeit: 7-10 Uhr

Startgebühr: 5€

die Veranstaltung zählt auch zum "MTB-CUP Saar-Pfalz"

keine Runden, Trails und zusammenhängenden Waldstrecken 

vorab keine GPX-Dateien, da wir an diesem Tag auch Premium-Wanderwege befahren dürfen

bei Fragen: [email protected]


----------



## punki69 (13. Juni 2016)

...wenn ich nicht die sis fahren würde,wäre ich dabei,...viel spaß euch anderen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (14. Juni 2016)

was issn SIS???


----------



## 007ike (14. Juni 2016)

schlaflos im sattel


----------



## Titanbein1302 (14. Juni 2016)

Ah ok


----------



## thk0106 (14. Juni 2016)

Als Erstteilnehmer: Wo gibts denn Infos hinsichtlich Anfahrt und Parken?


----------



## chris-2 (14. Juni 2016)

Ist die große Runde die gleiche wie 2014?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Juni 2016)

thk0106 schrieb:


> Als Erstteilnehmer: Wo gibts denn Infos hinsichtlich Anfahrt und Parken?



Am Kälberberg, Grundschule Oberbexbach.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (15. Juni 2016)

Der Parkplatz ist aber sehr beschränkt dort.


----------



## RV-Blitz-Oberbe (20. Juni 2016)

Die Strecke (große Runde mit 81km und 1950hm) hat sich teilweise geändert. Wir durchfahren 4 Forstreviere und befahren auch einen Premiumwanderweg und sprechen unsere Strecke entsprechend ab. 
Wir haben darauf geachtet, dass die Charakteristik der Strecke erhalten bleibt: keine Runden, zusammenhängende Strecke im Waldgebiet, Trails und auch dieses Mal kann man ich unterwegs an den Kontrollstellen je nach Tagesform für eine andere Strecke entscheiden.
Das Parken ist immer etwas schwierig. Es kommen mittlerweile auch viele von weiter her mit dem Wohnmobil angereist und stehen auf den Parkplätzen an der Schule. Wir haben einen Wohnmobilhafen am "Blumengarten", ca. 1,5km entfernt. In der Nähe des Startortes *Grundschule*, *am Kälberberg* sind Parkmöglichkeiten am "Volkshaus" und in der "Süßhübelstraße" (200m zum Start) möglich.


----------



## pacechris (20. Juni 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RV-Blitz-Oberbe (24. Juni 2016)

Hier noch der Link ein schönes Videos. dass von der 2015er MTB-Tour gemacht wurde und ins Netz gestellt wurde


----------



## RV-Blitz-Oberbe (3. August 2016)

am nächsten Sonntag geht's los  , die 81km-Strecke ist markiert und das Wetter soll super werden...


----------



## pacechris (6. August 2016)

Wie viele Verpflegungsstellen gibt es auf der 81km Strecke?


----------



## Philipp_B (7. August 2016)

Großes Lob an die Veranstalter!! War eine schöne Strecke. Wir sind die 47 km gefahren und waren begeistert. Einziges kleines Mank waren stellenweise die Markierungen. An manchen Stellen könnten diese etwas früher anzeigen in welche Richtung abgebogen werden muss. Aber sonst top!!! Nette Leute an den Verpflegungspunkten.
Die Radsportfreunde Bebelsheim (7 Fahrer) kommen nächstes Jahr defintiv wieder

DANKE!!


----------



## pacechris (7. August 2016)

Das Manko der Markierung war nicht stellenweise sonder fast überall


----------



## [email protected] (8. August 2016)

Danke an das Orga-Team.Tolle Strecke und Trails bis zum Abwinken !!
Bei 80km kann schon der ein oder andere Pfeil auf der Strecke bleiben.
In 2017 hoffentlich ein Wiedersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

